# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Cheeseburger in a Can

## Rick

And what would wilderness survival be without Cheeseburger in a can, powdered wine or food for the blood? Hey, I don't make this stuff up. 

http://www.gizmag.com/the-canned-che...lderness/8713/

----------


## narcolepticpug

hqahahahah.. thats asome...

----------


## Sourdough

RICK, I have been looking for a long time for Freeze Dried Water. It would make those Freeze Dried Foods easier to prepare. It would be helpful if it came in flavors. Any flavor other than "Yellow" would work. I say this because I have mountains of "Yellow flavored" around the cabin this time of year. Good Doggie.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I had a recipe for ice, but lost it. The only problem I can see is you are gonna need water to re-constitute your freeze dried water and that can be a vicious circle. I will ponder this problem but I believe you will have to settle for yellow re-constituted freeze dried water. I could send you a piece of Ohio River fog, but can't afford the shipping.

----------


## Rick

You guys! And you profess to be outdoorsmen. Dehydrated water. I mean, how obvious was that? Use the dehydrated water to reconstitute the freeze dried water using a 2 to 1 ratio. It can be used warm or cold so it works well in just about any environment. 

By the way, I smoked some water last year and it's still good.

----------


## Tony uk

Mmmmm Cheeseburger  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I'm waiting for the campy meal. I succumb easily to advertising copy and cheap trinkets.

----------


## Tony uk

> I'm waiting for the campy meal. I succumb easily to advertising copy and cheap trinkets.


Twinkies in a can  :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

I don't have to worry about that. Artificial sweeteners and preservatives should give them a looooonng shelf life.

----------


## crashdive123

Twinkies will definitely out live MRE's or dehydrated food .... hey wait a minute.  I see the Spanish rice and the scrambled eggs ... where are my Twinkies?  Oh well - so much for that theory.

----------


## trax

I keep wondering what that cheeseburger in a can thing is going to taste like....ewww.... :EEK!:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Who's going to be the first to brave it and try it? :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Gee, PGV. So brave of you to volunteer. Let us know how it tastes and thanks.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Boy, I should of seen that coming.  I thought about it after I posted it.  I hoped that someone had already ordered one.
Lead, Follow, or Get Out of the Way applies here. I'll order one, but if you don't here from me after two weeks, divvy up my gear fairly. :Confused:

----------


## Rick

A famous saying comes to mind here. "Tell me and I'll listen, show me and I'll learn." Learn anything? :Big Grin:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

:EEK!: Ya, but a cheeseburger in a can?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm looking forward to this.... :Frown: 
http://gizmodo.com/351304/cheeseburg...a-can-reviewed

----------


## Sam

Hi Pack, I got the Survival Tabs from Nitropac awhile back. I have been eating them every day and I gotta say I'm bored of the taste. But I have not been hungry, I tried full  on use
and mixed with regular food. I think they would  be good to keep in an air craft or car survival gear set. Just my .02 on it. Pgvoutdoors, good luck with the hamburger. Stay near a leafy bush for a day or so to be safe.  :Wink:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm still looking for a supplier, I mean I'm really looking, but no luck yet.  If any of you come across one let me know.  I'll order from the U.S. or abroad if I can find a site in English.

----------


## trax

> Mmmmm Cheeseburger


see...I was gonna nominate Tony, he seemed so ...enthusiastic. Good luck pgv. If things go, sayyyy...less than perfect, can I have that hat? I like the hat.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I don't know what it is about that hat, but a lot people want it.  I have to watch it every where I go.  Even when I was in Cleveland, the "Brothers" wanted it.  You guys will just have to fight over it. :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

OK, you guys all heard it, I get the hat...now go sort through the other gear...(try the burger, man, go ahead, try it...) :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I think Deutschland is the only place you'll find it. Those wakky Krauts. What will they think of next? I still say the Survival Tabs are Soylent Green.

----------


## Sam

But I like people.  :Wink:

----------


## Tony uk

Mmmmmmm Relatives

----------


## trax

> But I like people.


That would be the point, well done Sam. I would have been ok with Soylent Green if it wasn't made of Charlton Heston, yechh!!

----------


## BatCat

> Mmmmm Cheeseburger



Notice directly under the ad was another ad that says "Lose up to 10 pounds of unsightly belly fat"

Amazing



BatCat

----------


## crashdive123

What'll they think of next ... Beer in a can?

----------


## trax

> What'll they think of next ... Beer in a can?


Fiendish bas*a*ds....they wouldn't dare!!

----------


## Tony uk

Beans in a tin ?

----------


## trax

I'm gonna have those hardworking little pygmies (God bless their little hearts) in Free Traxistan get busy on canned haggis for Beo and Tony...then we'll see who winds up in the can!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony uk

They already sell canned haggis here, You need to keep with the times trax :P

----------


## nell67

> What'll they think of next ... Beer in a can?


I have my beer in the bottle right here beside me! LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> They already sell canned haggis here, You need to keep with the times trax :P


It's one thing to make haggis in a can --- quite another to actually sell it :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BatCat

> Beans in a tin ?


Prince Albert in a can?



BatCat

----------


## Tony uk

Water in a bottle ?

----------


## Rick

Watch out fellow surfers. Nell is drinking and typing!!!!!!! Someone is apt to wind up with a dented semicolon.

----------


## nell67

> Watch out fellow surfers. Nell is drinking and typing!!!!!!! Someone is apt to wind up with a dented semicolon.


Should be a law against doing that ya know,probably is somewhere,with all that manlaw and sh*t out there ya know,gotta ask Beo about this one... :Big Grin: (hiccup :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Tony uk

> Should be a law against doing that ya know,probably is somewhere,with all that manlaw and sh*t out there ya know,gotta ask Beo about this one...(hiccup)


AHHHHH CANIBEL

----------


## Proud American

Well when those MRE dont back you up just have hamburger in a can. you know what maybe they should have ham in a can! O yeah its called spam!

----------


## tim

next thay will have dog food in a can !!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Tony uk

> next thay will have dog food in a can !!!!!!!


A can in a can !!!!!!!!!

----------


## canid

don't nobody go puttin my prince albert in a can...

btw: i thought you all would want to see this. it's a bite by bite photo review. man what a face.

----------


## warman87

http://www.baconsalt.com awsome
read te reviews
dogs dont know its not bacon

----------


## warman87

they should make cheese in a can

----------


## nell67

here ya go warman:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=cheese

----------

